# Swiss Open 2017 (July 21-23)



## Bubtore (Jan 31, 2017)

Swiss Open 2017 will take place in *Sursee, Switzerland,* from* July 21-23, 2017*.

Details on the event page:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SwissOpen2017

Registration will open on *1st of March 2017*, until 1st of July 2017 or when we reach an 250*-competitor limit*, whichever comes first. If we reach the competitor limit, we will open a waiting list.

The Swisscubing-Team warmly invites you to join this competition to cool down from World Rubik's Cube Championship 2017 in Paris!


----------



## Bubtore (Mar 8, 2017)

The registrations have opened a week ago, make sure to planify your holidays in Switzerland this summer


----------



## PixelWizard (May 16, 2017)

In only 65 days the Swiss Open 2017(https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competit…/SwissOpen2017) will be held! Just one week after the World Championships in Paris.
If you want to come but can't find a near and cheap place to sleep, *HERE ARE GOOD NEWS*!

For only 10 Swiss Francs (≈9EUR, ≈10USD) per night, you can get a nice place to sleep. The dormitory is only some 3 minutes to walk from the venue.

If this sounds like something for you or if you have any questions, contact us via:
- Facebook-Message to me -> Tobias Peter or
- E-Mail ([email protected])

See you then!
Tobias Peter in the name of Swisscubing


----------



## Bubtore (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello everyone,

registrations are now open until the day of the competition.
This allows undecided competitors to make their resolution without hurry.


----------

